# Looking for cheap wooden arrows



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I am looking for about 8 wooden arrows to use in a cubscout ceremony. They will be broken as part of the ceremony, so I don't want anything nice. Half my den is unemployed so cheap is the goal. anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

Try to reach the ranger at Camp Agawam, they might have some from the Cub Scout Day camp that are used.


----------

